# New foam bridge.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished up my new bridge. Slight curve this time. Exterior foam scored with block patterns. LED's under the arches.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

That's one sharp looking bridge Jerry!

When you said LED's under the arches, is that LED garden lights or LED's you installed and wired?


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Very nice!

Best,
TJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric & TJ,
Thanks and the LED's were wired in. I used those you get off ebay that have the resistor molded in the wire.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks real good Jerry 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry Looks very nice, I like the design
Dennis


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

Very nice!

Another Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice!! Is it just painted foam or is a special coating?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just latex primer and a mixed tan. Rest is Walmart acrylics mixed for variety in the block colors. I did use a special glue in a caulk gun to glue/screw the foam to the wood support base. Rubber ice dam stuff is on top of the board to protect it, has a shingle texture to it.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful bridge. I'd love to see evening pictures with the lights on.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Came out beautiful.

I notice how you set off the keystones to show that this is how a prototypical bridge would have been done. A nice detail.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Toddalin. I had fun with the bridge. First run over was my Stirling Single(Made from an Emily). Ran fine there, but the inner loop had not had anything on it for a while and the SS pointed out where I need to do some track work. All is well now.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

It looks great. I was following the build thread over at LSC, as at some point I'm going to need a similar bridge to get rolling stock and locomotives from the raised bed layout into my shed.

When you put the roofing material on to waterproof the wood base, did you stick it down/seal it with anything? I was wondering if a coating of Henry's or similar roof tar/patch would help prevent water getting into the edges of the plywood.

A terrific job


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
I thought the first picture looked good, but then you put the Stirling single on the bridge. What a great combination, both look really good and they certainly complement each other.
Well done.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, nice comments. The roofing material has an adhesive back, but was pretty old(got it from a friend roofer) So I stapled it down. Has a rough sandpaper texture on top. I did paint the board underneath for added protection. 
LED lights underneath shine down on the ground and don't really illuminate the arches. Maybe a cover would help diffuse the light but I ain't pulling the bridge back out!

More pix of the build on my web page. Click on the projects button, then you will be on a page with a list of them, it is in with the covered bridge.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great job Jerry. I'm not used to the idea of foam holding up, but with yours and others' creations, I'm getting the idea that they'll probably outlast me!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

CliffyJ,

I have several structures made of foam and I do a simple hydraulic cement sift/water mist coating and they have lasted for years outdoors. The cement shell may crack, but it still protects the foam.

I also have the foam structures made by "Mountains in Minutes" and they too have held up, but I don't leave them out because of paint fade.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a number of foam bridges, portals, retaining walls, etc. and I have just painted them with Michaels acrylic paints. I have found that the tops tend to take the most abuse. Birds, critters, snow and ice, who knows. A reapplication on the tops with paint once a year seems to do the trick. I guess over time the foam tops may be reduced somewhat. It's all a learning process for me.


----------

